# hermi?  or all male?



## undrx (Jul 15, 2006)

hey everyone... nubeeee here. had 8 yummies and had them all wiped out due to a bug problem... all died but one! hooray~!  three weeks later, managed to fight him/her back to life from about 20 leaves (after being trimmed) to come back 1/2 a$s. 

here are a few pics, i gotta get a pro's opinion... is this a straight male or male&female??  that is, if its possible.  and if it is both male/female will there be any buds to smoke?

any feedback would be appreciated - thanks!


----------



## teckS (Jul 15, 2006)

hermie... im pretty sure you can smoke hermie the same as female tho.. its just gonna be seedy.. but dont use the seeds because they will all be hermie as well


----------



## undrx (Jul 15, 2006)

hermi you mean... both male and female... just so im 100% sure


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 15, 2006)

undrx said:
			
		

> hermi you mean... both male and female... just so im 100% sure


*Yes udrx hermie means both male and female flowers. *


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 15, 2006)

Yup,
They are definatley herrmies!

One thing that _I_ would like to clarify is,

If that hermie is left to flower with 100% females, will it turn them all to hermies 

I've found hermies a few times but thrown them out at the first sight of little balls man 

Regards

JGG


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2006)

NO, it won't "turn them into hermies", but it will pollinate those females and render them full of useless seeds.


----------



## undrx (Jul 15, 2006)

hey guys, thanks for the feedback... just my luck! 

someone once told me there is a spray that guarantees females? fact or fiction?


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2006)

undrx said:
			
		

> hey guys, thanks for the feedback... just my luck!
> 
> someone once told me there is a spray that guarantees females? fact or fiction?



fiction. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1974


----------



## undrx (Jul 15, 2006)

so now this "hermie" is all alone hogging 3 of the lights (flouro)


before the bugs... this thing was full and bushy all around.. had to trim it down to maybe 2 dozen leaves total.. 3 weeks later - she/he looks like a frail "olive oil", had to make a little brace and cast for her/him


crazy huh


----------



## undrx (Jul 15, 2006)

here is another good question (i think)  since we've established i have a hermie... i'm thinking about clipping all the hermies' balls off... with this help produce more bud? considering there will be more energy focused on the bud and not making of the pollen?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 15, 2006)

It not the fact that it will create more buds. It's a small attempt to keep the Buds from gettin pollentated. but in reality its a lost cause. One little tiny peice of pollen is all it takes to pollenate. It may help. but if there are other females in the grow room. Remove that hermie. If all you got is hermies and males, then I'd grow it out, jsut to get some bud outa the experience. but do not attempt to grow out those seeds. You're probability of getting more hermies is really high.

Also get those lights as close as you can. That plant is Phototropic and is not receiving nearly enough light. Move those I guess CFL's within an inch or two.

To be honest after looking at it. I wouldn't "clip" anything off. That thing is about as stressed out as they come without dying. It's a hurtin. Just keep it on a strict light schedule and do not stress it any more.


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 16, 2006)

GIBBERILIC ACID, OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT IS SUPPOSED TO BE SOME KIND OF FEMALE HORMONE PROMOTER (sorry for the caps (too lazy to type it again lol))


----------



## Hick (Jul 16, 2006)

??..hey jollyG'. 
GIBBERILIC ACID, is used as a technique to _*"reverse"*_ the sex of females, not to promote females. 
Speaking from first hand experience, you spray flowering plants with it, you'll have a mess of hermies.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 16, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> ??..hey jollyG'.
> GIBBERILIC ACID, is used as a technique to _*"reverse"*_ the sex of females, not to promote females.
> Speaking from first hand experience, you spray flowering plants with it, you'll have a mess of hermies.


 
And you cannot smoke buds that have had that sprayed on them. It is for the sole purpose of creating "fem'd seeds".


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah, I remember now  It was just something I read a while ago in Weed World mag and it was just as you say it is, we hardly use any chemicals to start with so we sure as hell won't be trying anthing we aren't sure about though!

Thanks for the feedback though Mutt & Hick  

Respect

JGG


----------



## Hick (Jul 16, 2006)

jolly green giant said:
			
		

> Yeah, I remember now  It was just something I read a while ago in Weed World mag and it was just as you say it is, we hardly use any chemicals to start with so we sure as hell won't be trying anthing we aren't sure about though!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback though Mutt & Hick
> 
> ...


I've read that GIBBERILIC ACID is organic, but then so is rattlesnake venom.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 10, 2008)

ouch...


----------



## BUDISGUD (Dec 10, 2008)

grow a new plant bro dont waste your energy with that twisted vine you have


----------



## whiterussian (Dec 10, 2008)

teckS said:
			
		

> hermie... im pretty sure you can smoke hermie the same as female tho.. its just gonna be seedy.. but dont use the seeds because they will all be hermie as well


wow thats the dumbest thing ive ever heard "dont use the seeds because they will all be hermie as well"?!?!?! My plant came from bud i found a seed in which makes the plant it came from a hermie, and SHE turned out to be a outstanding Female


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2008)

whiterussian said:
			
		

> wow thats the dumbest thing ive ever heard "dont use the seeds because they will all be hermie as well"?!?!?! My plant came from bud i found a seed in which makes the plant it came from a hermie, and SHE turned out to be a outstanding Female



This is a really old thread, but this needs to be addressed.  The original poster of this was correct and it is _not_ a dumb statement.   Hermies procreate hermies.  All seeds produced by a hermie plant should be discarded.  While not _every_ plant will hermie, it is in the genetics and is predisposed to going hermie.  You could well have just been lucky with your 1 plant.


----------



## the colonel (Mar 26, 2009)

just found a hermie in with my other girls--ugh---noticed seeds developing on a few branches---now you say i cannot ever use these seeds--ok--maybe that is why i have gone to cuttings---whenever i think i have this figured out i encounter new freakouts--this hermie was i thought going to be a great final product---oh well---now you say it has messed with the 2 beautiful girls with it--i repeat---guess that is why i have switched to cuttings--growing from seed seems like such a crapshoot---i get tired of killing 8 males out 11 plants--now one is a hermie---
sorry i have been away so long--glad to have this great site
the colonel


----------

